# Can you run a 10 spd cass. on Easton Circuit



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a set of 2006 (I believe) Easton Circuits that I run on my 9 speed setup. 
I wanted to run it on my 10 spd Shimano setup as well. 

Obviously, I'm new to the 10-spd world. Will these wheels work with 10 spd Shimano?

I do not seem to see anything on the Easton website.

Thanks!


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

YES. But make sure you use the spacer that comes with 10sp cassette.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

Cool - thanks!


----------

